# Suche Siemens IL70 15"



## Nicknight (25 Februar 2009)

Hallo 
Hat zufällig jemand einige IL70 von Siemens rumstehen die er verkaufen möchte? 
Ich bin schon des längeren auf der Suche.

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Nicknight (3 März 2009)

*very support ??*

   Was meinst du??

mfg
Niklas


----------



## Cerberus (3 März 2009)

Nicknight schrieb:


> Was meinst du??
> 
> mfg
> Niklas


 
Wird so ein bescheuerter Spammer sein!


----------



## Nicknight (3 März 2009)

*danke*

Danke für deine Antwort aber ich bräuchte wirklich solche Rechner


----------



## Cerberus (3 März 2009)

Da kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen! Hast du es schon mal unter Suche & Biete versucht?


----------

